# Tips for putting weight on



## Dannysaunders (Mar 26, 2013)

I know you've prob all heard it a million times before..

but..

so I'm 5'10 and a year ago I weighed 65kg..I'm now 73kg and can't seem to get any higher!!!

so diet -

breakfast - 3 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast & 300ml whole Milk with myprotein scoop.

snack - 2 alpen bars

lunch - 2 jacket potatoes with a whole tin of tuna and half a tin of beans

dinner - usually some sort of pasta and chicken..maybe lasagne,spag bowl,pasta bake!

snack - 300ml whole milk,scoop myprotein,egg,peanut butter,2 scoops of porridge.

i go to the gym 3 times a week..

anything else late I could add to this??

any help would be much appreciated


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Eat a million times more


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations on discovering your maintenance calories

Now, double your portion size on one meal, add butter to those potatoes, throw another few scoops of protein in those shakes and eat a nice tasty desert and you should start gaining weight just fine


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Get married and have kids, it worked well for me unfortunately :-(


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Congratulations on discovering your maintenance calories
> 
> Now, double your portion size on one meal, add butter to those potatoes, throw another few scoops of protein in those shakes and eat a nice tasty desert and you should start gaining weight just fine


What he said 

Oats, peanut butter are great to add to shakes too


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mate you must still be using up more cals than your putting in

Or there's something wrong medically


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dannysaunders said:


> I know you've prob all heard it a million times before..
> 
> but..
> 
> ...


Double the amoutn of eggs in the breakfast, and use 2 scoops in each protein shake rather than one


----------



## Dannysaunders (Mar 26, 2013)

I got to be honest I struggle to eat what I'm eating there!

I mean it's getting easier as the days go on..I don't want to end up with to y arms and a massive belly!??

Cheers the advice though!

Anything else I could add to my diet that's simple yet effective?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dannysaunders said:


> I know you've prob all heard it a million times before..
> 
> but..
> 
> ...


This is a normal everyday diet.

Try 6 eggs at brekafast

Make snack 2 something more substantial meal wise, something more like lunch or your last snack of the day.

What is gap between lunch and dinner? Room for another meal?

PWO shake?

The only tip to gaining weight is eating more food, its as simple as that.

What style of training do you follow?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dannysaunders said:


> I got to be honest I struggle to eat what I'm eating there!
> 
> I mean it's getting easier as the days go on..I don't want to end up with to y arms and a massive belly!??
> 
> ...


Try snacking on nuts through out the day too


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Dannysaunders said:


> I know you've prob all heard it a million times before..
> 
> but..
> 
> ...


Double the protein in the shakes, if you have access to a blender I'd add two tbl spoons olive oil to the shake and blitz it. Sounds gross but you won't notice it.

Maybe throw in another couple of pints of whole milk throughout the day.

I'd also have a bowl of porridge with breakfast.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

As stated eat more. I had problems too... Was eating at my TDEE +500 seems to not be enough for me so I upped by 500 more worked, tried to drop down by 200, stopped working, so I have to eat +1000 over maintenance lol. It's all gravy though, more food  winner!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Congratulations on discovering your maintenance calories


This ^

You've found your maintenance level. Now you need to add a few hundred more calories to start gaining again.

You probably have a very fast metabolism - and people with fast metabolisms often respond to excess calories by simply blazing them off with a combination of increased BMR and increased activity. When I was younger, I used to need to go over 5,000 cals a day to gain. Frustrating when you're younger, but when you're in your 40's you'll be very thankful.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

that's a lot of food! I'm 87kg I eat no where near this amount! what are you doing running 30 miles a day or something?!


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dannysaunders said:


> I know you've prob all heard it a million times before..
> 
> but..
> 
> ...


Just like everyone else has said, EAT MORE, I was eating sliced chicken breast smothered in peanut butter and drinking full fat milk last night. BF%? **** BF% i wana be bigggggggg


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dannysaunders said:


> I got to be honest I struggle to eat what I'm eating there!
> 
> I mean it's getting easier as the days go on..I don't want to end up with to y arms and a massive belly!??
> 
> ...


nuts or liquid calories are the easiest ways to add calories into a diet if you are full.

Don't worry about what else you ad to diet, if you have a nutritious base it doesn't matter where the last 20% of calories comes from. Your body need energy to grow, which is just calories. It would make little difference if it came from a mars bar or rice and chicken


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Eat more eggs add in some oats each day.

Double your portions of everything lol. You are not eating a lot at all to gain mass.

Try this:

breakfast - 6 scrambled eggs on 3 wholemeal toast + grass fed butter & 300ml whole Milk shake with 2 scoops whey + 1 scoop oats.

snack 1 - 2 protein bars or protein flapjacks per day + some almonds

lunch - 2 jacket potatoes with a 2 whole tins of tuna, light mayo and full tin of beans + veg

snack 2 - apple + banana + handful of almonds

dinner - 300g chicken breast + large sweet potato or 300g white rice + a sauce (reggae reggae or firecracker are nice) + 200g brocolli or sprouts

Post dinner - 300ml whole milk, 2 scoops protein, 1 scoop oats, 1 tablespoon whole earth peanut butter.

snack 3 - 60 - 100g porridge with 300ml whole milk + some berries or 1 scoop protein powder.

Basically just eat as much as you can mate.


----------



## 12bucklemyshoe (May 6, 2014)

Things that have been processed by man or animal can not compare to nutrient absorption of raw foods like nuts fruits and vegetables. I see you are drinking whole milk, pasta, bread, eggs, protein shakes and bars, tuna, peanut butter, porridge. The beans and potatoes are good, and that's all I see. If you intake processed foods in the way you are you will have a hard time gaining because quite simply you can not eat as much food as if you were eating raw food. You need more raw food. Also, your protein should come from your food intake, not from shakes and bars. Excess protein is turned to fat, not stored. Protein should be raw food based for quick absorption when you need it. If you do what I am telling you to, you will see immediate gains, and you will even feel better. I subscribed so if you need help just ask.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dannysaunders said:


> I got to be honest I struggle to eat what I'm eating there!
> 
> I mean it's getting easier as the days go on..I don't want to end up with to y arms and a massive belly!??
> 
> ...


Add another shake in a as well as your Alpen bars.

I eat a lot of butter and cheese too.

And chocolate.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

12bucklemyshoe said:


> Things that have been processed by man or animal can not compare to nutrient absorption of raw foods like nuts fruits and vegetables. I see you are drinking whole milk, pasta, bread, eggs, protein shakes and bars, tuna, peanut butter, porridge. The beans and potatoes are good, and that's all I see. If you intake processed foods in the way you are you will have a hard time gaining because quite simply you can not eat as much food as if you were eating raw food. You need more raw food. Also, your protein should come from your food intake, not from shakes and bars. Excess protein is turned to fat, not stored. Protein should be raw food based for quick absorption when you need it. If you do what I am telling you to, you will see immediate gains, and you will even feel better. I subscribed so if you need help just ask.


What a pile of unscientific b0ll0cks. Please take your woo elsewhere.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

12bucklemyshoe said:


> . Excess protein is turned to fat, not stored. Protein should be raw food based for quick absorption when you need it.


I'm afraid to say that is total bollocks.

The mechanism to store 'excess' protein as fat exists in the body but its almost never used.

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/protein-will-not-make-you-fat


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm afraid to say that is total bollocks.
> 
> The mechanism to store 'excess' protein as fat exists in the body but its almost never used.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/protein-will-not-make-you-fat


Everything he's written is complete & utter shyte. Pseudo-scientific nonsense the lot of it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> What a pile of unscientific b0ll0cks. Please take your woo elsewhere.


Bro I don't know where you studied but I recommend going back to school as this is 100% true Bro-science!! Educate yourself in the way of the Bro before you slate such knowledge


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bro I don't know where you studied but I recommend going back to school as this is 100% true Bro-science!! Educate yourself in the way of the Bro before you slate such knowledge


You don't absorb the calories in processed food eh ?

So this is why people who eat loads of processed food are all skinny as rakes - whilst those who live off nothing but raw veg are built like brick shythouses ?

And this knob thinks that a tin of baked beans constitutes raw, unprocessed food.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Drink more milk!

I have a hard time eating massive amounts of solid food...It gets fvcking boring after a while!!

Chicken & rice...Chicken & rice...Slamon & Rice....Ooooh what's on the menu today, oh look, only Chicken & fvcking rice lol - Seriously good for you, but gets boring real quick.

Mix your meat around(and fish)...Duck/Turkey/Steak/Egg etc makes it much easier IMO

Also, Baked beans is a very good source of protein...Cheap as sh*t aswell....And easy to eat.

Single tin of Heinz beans = 19g Protein 50g Carb


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Sounds like the paleo nonsense a Crossfitter might come out with, but whatever.

Anyway, on topic... If actually eating that much food during the day is a problem, and you're feeling too full, try go for a walk first thing on a morning. It doesn't have to be an intense walk or anything, just 30 minutes normal walking on an empty stomach, I found it helps with appetite. It has a ton of other benefits too; it helps with digestion, gets me out the house, some light cardio, opportunity to listen to music/audiobooks...


----------



## Dannysaunders (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't really do any cardio at all..except play football on a Sunday morning!and your right..it is the hard good that I struggle with after a while!!it gets real boring!theres no way I could add another tin of tuna or beans for lunch..what I eat I'm ready to pop!!lol

http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/gazzachapps/092A137B-B380-4D4C-8C61-ACC47E2983F9.png

http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z462/gazzachapps/D6E2FB7B-C6A8-4C08-8FA8-196EAE7CC866.jpg

Ok so here's me a year ago to today..slight improvement but nothing too much!bearing in mind the second pic is after a gym session so slightly pumped!the goal is to get up to 12st!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I have felt your pain ..Trying to fit all that food in is hard work..

What I did was to add more meals outside of normal hours..Have a shake at midnight and an extra breakfast 4-5am ,the times when you would normally get up for a pee..Have them ready to eat,takes 5 mins and adds 5-600 cals to your diet without making yourself feel sick..

It's not for everyone but it helped me break a barrier.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Drink more milk!
> 
> I have a hard time eating massive amounts of solid food...It gets fvcking boring after a while!!
> 
> ...


Tuna & Beans <3


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

12bucklemyshoe said:


> Things that have been processed by man or animal can not compare to nutrient absorption of raw foods like nuts fruits and vegetables.





12bucklemyshoe said:


> you can not eat as much food as if you were eating raw food. You need more raw food.





12bucklemyshoe said:


> Excess protein is turned to fat, not stored





12bucklemyshoe said:


> Protein should be raw food based for quick absorption when you need it. If you do what I am telling you to, you will see immediate gains, and you will even feel better.


You sir, are a grade A tool.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If you're struggling to eat more, get a blender mate. Then you can make a shake with some milk, whey, bananas, some olive oil or something similar, you can easily get another 1000+ calories in there with one shake.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd recommend some nutrient dense foods and oils that are not necessarily bulky and easy to snack on. To put weight on, you don't need an extortionate excess of calories, so it shouldn't be too difficult. The reason why most people find it 'difficult' is because they don't track their calories and therefore end up aiming in the dark when it comes to adding a slight excess onto their existing diet. It's very easy to over (or under!) estimate your daily calorie intake so get yourself an app like 'My Net Diary'.

Try snacking on cheese, nuts and seeds (use sesame seeds on your salads!), try pork scratchings(!), dried fruit (you know those lovely apricots, dates, bananas etc..).

Add avocados in your diet.

Use condiments... perhaps Mayo or Ranch Sauce. There are also pleny of quality, healthy, high calorie condiments to choose from as well, try out a variety from the stores, there's hundreds of them. Try Mary Berry's, those are awesome.

If you eat bread, make it whole grain - ideally with nuts and seeds - those are higher in calories.

Try granola if you like cereals etc. Granola has a higher calorie profile than most others.

Opt for the oily fish like Makerel.

Oilve oil is great, also mentioned a few times...

Will try to think of more.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Bless you @12bucklemyshoe , I know you where trying to help but sometimes it's better to say nothin

I'll rep you only to cheer you up not for your knowledge


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Add a tablespoon of olive oil into your e

Shakes thats a good 130 cals per shake

Swap the alpen bars which are 90% sugar for protein bars/oaty flapjacks

That should be enough 2 shakes - 260 + the extra from the bars depends on the bars but a good 300+

So nearly an extra 600 cals but no more food


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Double cream in your shakes, snack on peanuts or almonds, put gravy on everything!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

so diet -

breakfast - 8 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast

snack - white rice and chicken

lunch - 2 jacket potatoes with a whole 2 tinS of tuna and a tin of beans

snack - white rice and chicken again

dinner - usually some sort of pasta and chicken..maybe lasagne,spag bowl,pasta bake!

snack - 300ml whole milk,scoop myprotein,egg,peanut butter,2 scoops of porridge.

go to the gym 4 times a week..

banana after work out - shake after that unless you eat after that.

Those bars are okay too. Sometimes I eat haribo or york after gym. If you're just trying to gain, you need get 3000 cals a day. Look up a calculator. This is just a quick glance at your stats.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm struggling to get my calories in at the moment. Eating loads when at work and have a shake after training but then feel bloated and struggle to get my evening meal down me


----------



## Dannysaunders (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow thanks all for your advice!!

Been excellent!! Should help me in upping the calories!



This was a year and a half ago



This was more recent..ok granted it was after a gym session so I'm still pumped but I've actually got a chest now which is nice!????mainly my arms and my sparrow legs I need to improve


----------

